
How Spherical Codes Work - Anon84
https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-spherical-codes-work-20170412/
======
peter_d_sherman
This is not just cool with respect to communication and long-distance
communication, but my intuitive mind tells me that there's something here with
respect to quantum computing as well, that is, mapping data/information to
very small, spherical(*) points in space... I footnoted spherical, because you
can think of spherical as a 3 dimensional system, but the idea should extend
to N dimensions as well... Anyway, fascinating! Great article!

